
Qt 5.12 LTS Released - jrepinc
http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/12/06/qt-5-12-lts-released/
======
SXX
If someone of Qt developers read this: please make sure that mirror system
redirect only to the mirror servers that actually have the file. I'm in
Vietnam right now and MaintenanceTool starting download from
"mirrors.ustc.edu.cn" that just return "Not Found" error. Using VPN in
different country helps to avoid it since it's using different mirror, but
it's still annoying.

------
amelius
The most important part for me:

> I’m really happy to announce that we will now fully support Qt for Python,
> making all of the Qt APIs available to Python developers.

~~~
m3nu
Yeah. Hopefully can make the switch from PyQt at some point. PyQt doesn't seem
to get much love any more. Still worked well for my first bigger Qt project:
[https://github.com/borgbase/vorta/](https://github.com/borgbase/vorta/) (an
open source GUI for Borg backup for macOS and Linux)

Also: Anyone noticed that the tab background (QTabWidget) disappeared in 5.11.
Maybe it's back now.

------
haolez
I was waiting for the new TableView for Quick Controls 2. Nice!

